# Interceptor



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Just an FYI for those of you with dogs on Interceptor by Novartis. They have halted production so if you're running low you may want to check with your vet on refills now! My vet is already out as are online retailers. Production stopped indefinitely from what I understand.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up-got a yrs supply 2day at the Vet


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

I asked my vet as well today and it will be permanent as far as she knows


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

What is the reason?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

They are temporarily ceasing production because of our stupid government. Think about all those poor people out of work for a while - in this recession! 

I don't like to be political on sites like this but we, the American people, simply must get our government under control. Too many rules & regulations are making it impossible to do business anymore.

Also, it said that the shutdown took place in December and production should resume early this year. 

No need to panic yet. 

*********************************

Here is part of the announcement about it. 

"Novartis Animal Health has ceased production of Interceptor, Sentinel & several other drugs manufactured in its plant in Lincoln, Neb., while the facility undergoes "process and compliance improvement activities," a spokesman for the company confirmed today."


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

excuse my ignorance, but what's "Interceptor"?


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

heart work prevention


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ah, thanks for enlightening me


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Vizsla said:


> I don't like to be political on sites like this but we, the American people, simply must get our government under control. Too many rules & regulations are making it impossible to do business anymore.


Don't get me started. Socialism at it's finest! It's done allot for the rest of the world. : We need a patriot in the White House in the worst way.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Before this spins off into a political diatribe, please note that Vizsla Baby never offered any specific criticisms. Just political dogma. Same for linescreamer. If there is some specific offense then out with it.


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I might have to switch. Only have 1 pill left. Anyone used Heartgard plus before?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've only just skim read it (the product) via google, am I right in assuming that it's an "all in one" panacea for parasite eradication?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Aimless1. Which of the thousands of useless government regulations on businesses and the American people would you like me to start with? 

I just want to live my life without the govt telling me what to do and how to run my business.

P.S. I didn't attack your precious obama, I said govt regulations. That's it. Don't get your panties all in a wad.

P.S.S. You want specifics, then read my first post. The plant closed down to deal with "compliance" issues. Compliments of.........the U.S. "over-regulating" government.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

As an independent voter I'm free of party affiliation and blame congress as much as more as I did Bush, Clinton, Bush & Obama. You might be more certain of your target before name calling and bashing.

One of the results of those many government regulations I enjoy is clean potable water. Another is air I can breathe without choking. All government regulation is not evil.

Now, as to your original post, which specific "compliance" issue(s) were onerous?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Heartgard plus is what my vet is subbing with. Basically same thing from what I've read but no whipworm protection and different active ingredient. Same maker as frontline. Quick google suggested some dogs have reactions to active ingredient, ivermectin, but that can be said for any such med, IMO.


----------

